# Why Did My Story Get Rejected



## Steerpike (Mar 11, 2013)

Interesting and kind of fun article by Marion Zimmer Bradley. For those who don't know her, Bradley wrote a number of popular works, including the Darkover series and the Mists of Avalon books. She also had a successful career as an editor.


Why Did My Story Get Rejected?


----------



## Corysaurus (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! It seems to follow the same line of advice writers get -- make interesting characters and situations, pace correctly, and don't get too beat-up because of rejection. Simple stuff, but very valuable advice.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 11, 2013)

Corysaurus said:


> Thanks for sharing! It seems to follow the same line of advice writers get -- make interesting characters and situations, pace correctly, and don't get too beat-up because of rejection. Simple stuff, but very valuable advice.



Yeah, I think it is pretty straightforward stuff, but writers forget it sometimes. And I think it adds weight to the idea that story-telling trumps writing (which I think is absolutely true). As MZB notes, if you think the way to writing success is to develop technically impeccable writing skills, you're apt to be sorely disappointed. Not that it hurts to have those skills, but you can't neglect the more important aspects of fiction writing.


----------



## jakilgore (Mar 11, 2013)

Very informative article. Overall, I liked the blunt honesty in which she explained that writing good stories and selling stories doesn't always go hand in hand. Like everything else, making money is the ultimate goal and we, (writers), need to be aware of that.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 11, 2013)

My editor loved my story and even did help me with my query letter and synopsis for free.

It's the agents that don't love it...


----------



## Keeper_of_Stonewood (Mar 12, 2013)

That was an interesting read. And here all this time I figured your writing skills was the main thing that publishers looked at. I totally believe in my stories, always just worried the most that I have not written them well enough.


----------

